# Coconut milk for pets



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I just gave the cat a drip of coconut milk and about a tsp to the dog. 

Thinking of filling his kong with leftover milk and freezing it. 

Is it toxic to pets?


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I always go to the ASPCA website for information like this. Here's what I cut and pasted from it:


Coconut Products
Are coconut products—specifically coconut oil and coconut milk—harmful to cats?
- Danna
Dear Danna,
Coconut (Cocos nucifera) is not known to be toxic to pets. However, the flesh and milk do contain oils that, if ingested, may cause stomach upset, loose stools or diarrhea. Please exercise caution when offering your cats coconut, and only provide a small taste or two.


----------

